# Brilliant TTC App for Android Smartphones



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

Just wanted to share a great free app that I have been using. Despite officially not ttc any more we will always have our fingers crossed for a little miracle and I've been using this app for the last four months as a simple way of keeping track of my cycles without having to draw my own temperature charts our be on the computer everyday logging all my symptoms!

Here it is...

OvuView for Android:

http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sleekbit.ovuview&referrer=OV_REF_QU5sT0hRTWRIVFhkQ2dnVVJZbTNYUnN2TVJHeElDUFIrUT09

You can ask the app to remind you when to check for fertility signs, when a good time for bms is, and when your period is due. The app can also be used simply to keep a record of your cycles without the fertility element.

I have only been using the free version and it's all I really need but there are additional paid features available - if 5 of you download the app using my link I think I will be given the extra features for free!

Babydust...

Wishing x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, a few of you have used the link and I might soon get to check out the fancier features of the app!


 


Babydust...


Wishing xx


----------

